# Types of bread



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

Ever since I could remember I've always are whole wheat bread and the other day I stumbled on a web page that said whole wheat makes ibs worse. Most of the time I try to get my fiber from bread so now I'm completely lost on what kind of bread to buy. Can someone clear this up for me?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot depends on what you tolerate or don't, there really isn't a hard fast rule, but a lot of IBSers find they don't tolerate insoluble fiber well, so either white bread or if you want fiber in the bread one that has oat bran may be better.However it really depends. Some on the constipated end of things may do well with insoluble fiber, and some people don't tolerate either kind of fiber.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

refined grains such as bread, pasta, anything with refined carbohydrates are a nightmare to me.they cause a toxic blood sugar spike and greatly interfear with your bodys ability to digest fats.did you know if you eat even just a few or so bites of pasta then you cannot eat even a single bite of broccoli or fatty meats with out geting horrible gas almost all day long? but when you cut out all of these carbohydrates you can literally eat giant bowl fulls of broccoli and fatty meats and get absolutely zero gas.also you don't need carbohydrates to live but you do need fat to live. look at the eskimos they live on a diet of up to 80% fat they have perfect health. heart disease and type 2 diabetes are nonexistent in there cultures. but as soon as they come to western society and eat all them processed carbohydrates they get very sick.anyways i posted my safe foods here at this link.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/scroll down at it till you see my post of my safe foods.also follow all the tips at that link they really help after your stomach is healed which takes a good 6 months then you can try adding new foods to your diet and testing them with a healthy stomach.i used this diet to cure IBS-D so if you only have IBS-D follow the advice exactly. but if you have another type of IBS like constipation you may need to alter things here and there if you get constipatied like adding more fiber and reduceing cheese intake.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

I've gone through this. I've tried soo many different types of bread. They all bother me...& you know why? Because like everything has wheat in it! it's really unfair. & so i tried tapioca bread and the texture is disgusting and i tried wheat-free waffles and the texture was disgusting. And I tried rye and it tastes good but it's like wheat's brother and it bothers me. I'm sorry if this sounds discouraging but I'm just trying to save you the trouble of sampling all these different things like i did. Save yourself some time. I have pretty much given up on bread. I just don't eat it. I stay away from it. This includes most cereals too b/c they are all made with wheat. The only thing that seems to be okay in moderation is this Pita bread that we get @ krogers or some similar grocery store. It's called Francis Mediterranean Bakery Brand Pita Bread. It doesnt say anything special on it. It just doesn't have wheat if you read in the ingredients. Also a cereal called Honey Nut Bitz is okay once in a while.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Ziggy...I beg to differ on your statement about eating pasta with broccoli and fatty meats, and how it can not be done without causing horrid gas issues.While that may be true for you, it certainly is not true for all.I can eat all the pasta I want and all the broccoli I want and gas is not a problem at all, even when combined with a big steak!!Glad that you found what works for you but remember that it is not a one size fits all condition...


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thai said:


> Ziggy...I beg to differ on your statement about eating pasta with broccoli and fatty meats, and how it can not be done without causing horrid gas issues.While that may be true for you, it certainly is not true for all.I can eat all the pasta I want and all the broccoli I want and gas is not a problem at all, even when combined with a big steak!!Glad that you found what works for you but remember that it is not a one size fits all condition...


interesting your the first person to tell me this but thanks for telling me what about eating fat? can you eat lots of unsalted butter with chicken eggs and pasta too?and that steak you ate it must be a ribeye steak or one with lots of fat in it to qualify as fatty meats. cause many steaks can be lean cuts.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes my eggs are fried in butter.And in this house with my man, there are no other steaks but porterhouse or rib eye!Not trying to cause a ruckous here ziggy, just saying that maybe you should not be making such a blanket statement based on your own situation.We are simply all different.If there was something that worked for us all.....we all wouldn't be here!!


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thai said:


> Yes my eggs are fried in butter.And in this house with my man, there are no other steaks but porterhouse or rib eye!Not trying to cause a ruckous here ziggy, just saying that maybe you should not be making such a blanket statement based on your own situation.We are simply all different.If there was something that worked for us all.....we all wouldn't be here!!


i was not accusing you of causeing a ruckous instead i am glad that you told me the truth i will admit i keep thinking there is a general health thing that should work for everyone and i see that being the case for other diseases where this 1 path that i know of leads to the curing of obesity,heart disease and type 2 diabetes. but IBS is much more tricky.


----------



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys ^_^The foods that cause me trouble vary upon the rest of my diet for that day. The only food that I've found that makes me gassy is lentils, which I love!But since I read SO much about other people's problems I just think that maybe i should take those precautions as well.


----------

